# water in sunfish hull



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have an old- 30+yrs I believe sunfish. It has water in the hull but no apparent drain plug or means to drain it. Any suggestions for both getting the water out and then figuring out how it got in? thanks alot


----------



## yotphix (Aug 18, 2006)

Ahem...Not that *I* would have any *personal* experience with this, running a sunfish daggerboard into a rock *could* cause cracks in the daggerboard trunk that would allow water in that would not necessarily find it's way out. Other spots might be hiding behind the aluminum trim around the hull/deck joint, or under the splash coaming or the bottom of the mast step.

About the only way you will get the water out is to drill some small holes in the bottom and then repair them with epoxy or whatever you like when it is dry.

As a side note, if anyone ever wondered what a submarine sailboat would look like, a waterlogged sunfish with two adults on it will give you a good idea, and will continue to sail downwind as long as the boom stays out of the water!


----------



## duffer1960 (Aug 11, 2000)

My old sunfish has a small brass screw in plug in the stern, and one each on the port and starboard sides of the deck near the widest point of the beam.


----------



## dan2007 (Jun 6, 2007)

see POST: Drilling A Drainage Hole in Sunfish Hull??? 

I listed a good resource for information about Sunfish maintenance there.

.


----------



## Colleen M (Sep 4, 2020)

I know this is a very old question but maybe this will help others. We just had the same problem with our 70s vintage Sunfish that sat for about 5 years. We tapped and found the water collected in the stern. There are NO drainage holes as others have suggested in posts. So my husband unscrewes the rudder attachment assembly. Once he unscrewed the screw on the underside, water flowed out easily! 


TSOJOURNER said:


> I have an old- 30+yrs I believe sunfish. It has water in the hull but no apparent drain plug or means to drain it. Any suggestions for both getting the water out and then figuring out how it got in? thanks alot


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

had one as a kid. my dad installed a drain plug in the deck at the stern. we stored the boat upside down on a rack to keep the sun off the deck. with the stern down hill and upside down it would drain and when right side up the boat would not sink if my brothers left the plug out.


----------



## Colleen M (Sep 4, 2020)

overbored said:


> had one as a kid. my dad installed a drain plug in the deck at the stern. we stored the boat upside down on a rack to keep the sun off the deck. with the stern down hill and upside down it would drain and when right side up the boat would not sink if my brothers left the plug out.


We just found the drain plug on deck! Never knew it was there.


----------

